# Fat Zombie



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am finally finished with my Fat Zombie prop, or Lumpy as I affectionately call him, for this year. I am including two pictures for you to review. The first is him in daylight so you can see the detailing. This is not a fully dressed prop. The second is tonight's view of him all lit up.

I hope you all are having as great a time as I am this year.

*Daylight View*










*Nighttime View*










I am not sure if it would be better to view him in just a normal light.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

great JOB!
I wish I had that talent!


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

All it takes is time, a bit of the scavenger to find all the parts, learning from others on the forum, and a lot of patience. Remember, if you screw something up, there are always ways of fixing it.

He is one of my better efforts. But I still nitpick myself on everything. It is a labor of love to get these creations done. Just put all of your imagination and drive into it, and you can achieve amazing things.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like Tor Johnson's evil twin

The detailing is top notch, and that night lighting really brings out the eerie feel this prop has.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing job.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work, although a wife beater undershirt seems appropriate for that fat slob. Amazing detail.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Disgustingly delicious! Great job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shivers* that's really good. I agree with Walter, a wife beater shirt would really make it even creepier! BRAVA!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome! Good work! I'd try a different light at night though. The blue kinda takes all the color out of him. Try a two-color combination of either blue, red, or green from different angles.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that is good! But pull up your pants mr. LOL


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Outstanding!!! How'd the tots like him?


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

Everyone loved him. The one complaint was, "Why doesn't he move?" I am going to have to figure that out for next year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool. What's he made of?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

lol Lumpy looks like a totally huggable Zombie!!
Great Halloween prop!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Whoa Nelly. Looks completely professional.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he looks creepy in the night shot. I hope he doesn't lose his pants though.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

that is totally sick! and I mean that in a good way. I agree with disney fan, I would try different angles with the lighting & also some different color combinations. keep up the good work. awesome job


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks like my cousin, only cuter. I have some ugly family members. Looks great.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd like him lit with a 4 watt, normal color lightbulb instead. He looks great...


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't believe I missed seeing this earlier. This is incredible! He looks totally disgusting! Really really great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya just don't see enough plump, well-fed zombies. Statement of the times? Probably. Excellent job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Very cool. What's he made of?


My question as well. How did you make him? He's awesome!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice job. Looks great! 

We need a tutorial. Please or quick look how to.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

He is VERY NICE.......


----------

